# Windsor Champ Show



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Whos going ???

Sadly the only day I will now not be there is the day when I had hoped to meet up with some of the members on here - Friday Utility and Terrier Day  got to get home for an appointment (sobs)


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Gundog day, only as a spectator. My 3 friends are showing. My breed has the worst entry I have ever known with CCs.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nope, sadly not this year. My mum is going for the week caravanning, but no dogs entered.

Good luck to all who are going.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Whos going ???
> 
> Sadly the only day I will now not be there is the day when I had hoped to meet up with some of the members on here - Friday Utility and Terrier Day  got to get home for an appointment (sobs)


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.............................................

I was sooooooo looking forward to meeting up with you
xxxxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me neither, have a club show in somerset sun lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.............................................
> 
> I was sooooooo looking forward to meeting up with you
> xxxxx


I am gutted to be honest, was looking forward to meeting you too, cannot be helped so will have to meet up again soon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> me neither, have a club show in somerset sun lol





tashi said:


> I am gutted to be honest, was looking forward to meeting you too, cannot be helped so will have to meet up again soon


Tut tut...............:frown: lol.....

Ok we will have to meet up at another time xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol. doing working and pastoral on 17/7, Paignton and Bournemouth lol
. but not the nearest one too me!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't do Windsor  - we're at East of England next, then Leeds.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, just looked at E of England entry summaries of entry and if I thought Windsor was bad we have even less there! I realise both those shows will be affected by the docking regulation but we have had decent numbers up till now despite it.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im there Friday with my TT - 122 entries!!!!!!!!
not doing East of England........ need to save the pennies :frown:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there  46 tollers entered :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Might visit on the Sunday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Had a lovely day at Windsor met up with Crazycrest and her daughter :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> Had a lovely day at Windsor met up with Crazycrest and her daughter :thumbup:


How are they both? Glad you had a nice day hun!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> How are they both? Glad you had a nice day hun!


Both well, they had a good day with their dogs, Crazycrest supplied the BOB winner's owner with a *** lol


----------



## Shelley10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I will be going on the sunday with my pup, entered in the MPD class, apparently the traffic is very bad on the way?


----------



## Askara (Mar 10, 2010)

Shelley10 said:


> I will be going on the sunday with my pup, entered in the MPD class, apparently the traffic is very bad on the way?


I work in the area and drive around all day..

advice is allow an extra 45 minutes to get there. Every morning i have ridden in to work on my bike as i refuse to sit there for hours!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Wishing everyone who is going sucess in their classes
DT


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Traffic wasn't good yesterday hope its better today. Got money off voucher and good deal on Acana so I'm really pleased. Just hope the show ring is as kind!


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Traffic was bad, there had been a lorry turned oner on one of the motorways. The show was delayed by 1/2 hour. It was very hot I think the entries were down all round, due to it being a week day, lack of money, and the heat. But I was really pleased with my results. 2nd in post grad dog and 2nd in post grad bitch. I bred them both as well.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Askara said:


> I work in the area and drive around all day..
> 
> advice is allow an extra 45 minutes to get there. Every morning i have ridden in to work on my bike as i refuse to sit there for hours!


Is it likely to be better on the Sunday though, due to being a non-working day, or is that unlikely to make a difference? There are road-works apparently,... trying to decide what time to leave.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

findley said:


> Traffic was bad, there had been a lorry turned oner on one of the motorways. The show was delayed by 1/2 hour. It was very hot I think the entries were down all round, due to it being a week day, lack of money, and the heat. But I was really pleased with my results. 2nd in post grad dog and 2nd in post grad bitch. I bred them both as well.


Oh very well done! It is wonderful when you have bred them isn't it, good on you!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

findley said:


> Traffic was bad, there had been a lorry turned oner on one of the motorways. The show was delayed by 1/2 hour. It was very hot I think the entries were down all round, due to it being a week day, lack of money, and the heat. But I was really pleased with my results. 2nd in post grad dog and 2nd in post grad bitch. I bred them both as well.


Well done! :thumbup: There's nothing quite like the feeling of seeing dogs you have bred doing well, is there? Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

tashi said:


> Had a lovely day at Windsor met up with Crazycrest and her daughter :thumbup:


We had a great day too...was good to meet you at last Tashi :thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Had a good day today 

2nd in puppy dog, 2nd in puppy bitch and 2nd in veteran. 
The winner of puppy bitch was the sister of the other two puppies. We then went in the breeders class (I'm not the breeder but my dog is daddy ) with them (and another sister) and won, and then was breeder group 3 :thumbup:



If any of that makes sense :lol:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Here they are in the breeder class 



and a family photo, dad then the 4 pups and mum at the end


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Here they are in the breeder class


They look stunning! are they in order re placings? If not, how were they placed? (I like second from left).


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember - 2nd, Millie - 1st, Fenella - 4th, Havoc - 2nd

It was Millie's owners first ever show! What a good start


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> They look stunning! are they in order re placings? If not, how were they placed? (I like second from left).


Breeders group are 4 dogs bred by the same person and all judged as a team, quite a fun but serious competition :thumbup: I know that is a bit of a contradiction I have done it with golden puppies you all move as a team can be fun with puppies in the picture 

Well done you


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It was just a bit of fun, and we beat their breeder with her adult dogs :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Had a good day today
> 
> 2nd in puppy dog, 2nd in puppy bitch and 2nd in veteran.
> The winner of puppy bitch was the sister of the other two puppies. We then went in the breeders class (I'm not the breeder but my dog is daddy ) with them (and another sister) and won, and then was breeder group 3 :thumbup:
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations and well done! Great pics - which one is you? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I have got Ember and daddy Chester


----------

